# Just want to know how this looks on other's comps



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks..


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

kinda dark here too. might lighten it up in the photoshop


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's absolutely fine here, calibrated 13.3" MacBook display.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

dark here


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Little dark


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> It's absolutely fine here, calibrated 13.3" MacBook display.


Looks good on my 20" iMac too!


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice Lion...looks good here


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Appreciate the feedback guys...Thanks-AK


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey AK
A little dark on mine.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Hey AK
> A little dark on mine.


Kewl kewl-I was going to post it on a salt site for potm-But it loks as if I might just have to wait and post my angel pic them-Appreciate it Sir....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

here I've lightened it some for you


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> here I've lightened it some for you


Hey-You got photoshop?

I appreciate the kindly Sir-


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> here I've lightened it some for you


Hey-You got photoshop?

I appreciate the kindly Sir-
[/quote]
indeed. you dont?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

good job BS


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> here I've lightened it some for you


Hey-You got photoshop?

I appreciate the kindly Sir-
[/quote]
indeed. you dont?
[/quote]

Correct.....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thats a shame its such a usefull tool.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Busy today Sir-But I will send ya pm in the morning....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's your image and same with slight adjustment in PS


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

didn't touch the contrast much did ya.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> didn't touch the contrast much did ya.


I used just a bit of shadow highlight and USM.
No adjustment to levels brightness or contrast.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Here's your image and same with slight adjustment in PS
> 
> View attachment 151089
> 
> ...


Looks even better


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Here's your image and same with slight adjustment in PS
> 
> View attachment 151089
> 
> ...


Damn-Looks good too-

Appreciated Sir..


----------

